# Wheel Cleaner - Royal Brown



## andrewmpalmer (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,

I enquired directly with this manufacturer as I couldn't find it in the Uk,

It's very reasonable but the shipping costs are very expensive,

See my email below ...............

Are there anyone in the UK, or do I have to find someone travelling to the US, or a someone visiting here????

It looks like the best product I've seen, see the you tube vids

Andy

Ps most recent reply is below, my original is at the bottom.

-----------

Hello Andrew,

Yes that is their Flat Rate Shipping Box. I don't make the prices they do. Don't forget you are getting a concentrated product. 1 Quart will make you 1 Gallon of cleaner that can be cut another 
4 times after that.

Kellie
Flash Auto Detail Products
www.flashwax.com
727-582-9073

-----Original Message-----
From: Andrew Palmer <[email protected]>
To: flash1wax <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, Jan 16, 2013 3:14 pm
Subject: Re: Brown Royal Wheel Cleaner

Hi Kellie,

The shipping seems very high, is that the normal price to ship to the UK, it's nearly 4-5 times the price of the product!

Is that correct?

Kind Regards
Andrew Palmer
Email - Sent from my iPhone
07967 595 476

On 16 Jan 2013, at 15:03, [email protected] wrote:

Hello Andrew,

I do not have any distributors in the UK. I can however send you a quart of Concentrated Brown Royal Wheel Cleaner

1 Quart Brown Royal Wheel Cleaner 10.95
Shipping 47.95
Total 58.90

If you would like to order it please email me your information. You can pay by pay pal also

Kellie
Flash Auto Detail Products
www.flashwax.com
727-582-9073

-----Original Message-----
From: Andrew Palmer <[email protected]>
To: Flash1wax <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, Jan 15, 2013 4:35 am
Subject: Brown Royal Wheel Cleaner

Hi,

I'm looking to buy some of the above, my research tells me it's the best product 
on the market for its job.

Is it sold in the UK, and if no, do you despatch to the UK.

Many Thanks

Andrew Palmer

Sent from our iPad
Andy & Sarah Palmer
Brentwood, Essex.


----------



## andrewmpalmer (Mar 29, 2010)

Think I may have put this in the wrong section, mod feel free to move....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andrewmpalmer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I enquired directly with this manufacturer as I couldn't find it in the Uk,
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, but why have you left a lot of personal details in the post? 
Yes Brown Royle looks impressive, but not anymore impressive than what is available this side of the pond, there have been plenty of wheel cleaner reviews on here.
Once the wheels are up to a point, heavy duty wheel cleaners are not required.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Seems VERY expensive to ship!


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

You would have to be raving mad considering paying £47.95 shipping on a £10.95 product.


----------



## stu1027 (Jan 15, 2010)

£47.95 for shipping?!!! I should coco!


Sent from my brain.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

That is insane. I would never pay that..


----------



## andrewmpalmer (Mar 29, 2010)

Apologies for the personal info, nothing more than a few email addresses and my mobile number....

That's all in us$ those amounts, but I'm not that mental. 

Ps anyone know how I get emailed updates to any reply posts, as I never got any notifications to any of your updates on this thread?


----------

